# SpyPoint Trail Cams



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Headquartered in Swanton, VT. GG Telecom started as a surveillance camera company and wanted to break into the hunting market, well they have succeeded. I have had the great opportunity to try and evaluate SpyPoint’s new cameras the IR-8 and Pro-X cameras. I have to say although I was a little hesitant at first about these cameras I have to say they are a treat to use. You can capture movement up to 50 feet. You have the option of having your pics and videos stamped with the month/day/year, time, temperature & moon phase.
The IR-8 is an 8 mega pixel camera with a jpeg format capable of 640 X 480 video with no sound. The Pro-X is a full featured 12 mega pixel camera capable of video and sound. The cameras also boast 46 infrared LED night-time illumination and takes high quality pics and videos at night as well. 
With the first pictures I pulled from the cameras I could see why they are priced a little higher then some others I have tried. The pictures have very rich color and awesome clarity.
The camera uses a SD/SDHC card up to 32 GB and that is a lot of pics and videos. One of many nice features of these cameras is the ability to view your pics and video in the field on the 2.4” screen and a 3.0” on the Pro-X. You can also bring the camera in and hook it up to your TV or computer with the included cables. Allowing you to share your pics and videos with your friends and family. 
In the field you can use batteries (Alkaline batteries are preferred), SP-12V solar panel or the external 12 volt battery with your choice of camera. You can also plug the 12 volt battery into the camera and the SP-12V Solar Panel into the battery and allow the solar panel to charge the battery. Offering you the ability to leave the camera out in the woods without worrying about power for quite sometime.
I have had both cameras out in temps dipping to -12 degrees for several nights and never missed a pics or had a failure. Even though documentation states -4 degrees and +122 degrees. This says something for the quality of these cameras.
The trail cam case is made of a very compact (4.5” X 6.8” X 2.8”) durable hard plastic case and comes in camo or black. The actual camera can be taken out which makes it much easier to work with when it is cold out side and you don’t have to take it off the tree or mount to use the view screen. 
When you open your SpyPoint camera up for the first time you will find an easy to use manual, mounting kit, strap, usb and video cables. The menu is easy to use and follow allowing you many options in setting up your camera. Unlike other trail cams SpyPoint allows you to update firmware for free and directly from their website www.spypoint.com. I had to do this for the IR-8 and found it very easy and quick to do. The cameras come with a 1 year warranty on material and workmanship starting on the date or original purchase. 
In closing if you are looking for a trail cam or surveillance camera that is of top quality and made to last, remember to type in www.spypoint.com and choose your camera. They offer many cameras depending on your need and accessories for each of their cameras.

Review written by: Gary Elliott​


----------



## G3's (Jan 23, 2008)

I have to agree with the review of the Pro X camera. That is the only spypoint cam I have used to this point and it is absolutely awesome! The video with sound is very cool, the clear crisp pictures and video are tops in my experience


----------

